# Sneezing blood?



## mamabear (May 17, 2011)

When I came downstairs this morning, I noticed alot of blood spatter on the floor near Kelly's head and on her paws.  I couldn't figure out where the blood came from, so I took a look in her mouth, under her tail, in her ears, eyes, etc. Eventually, I found that it had come from her nose, and it looks like a bit was smeared on the side of her face (maybe mixed with mucus? - it wasn't a mass of dried blood) somehow.

She has eaten, been outside and has a happy tail...besides the blood, I have no worries (besides what has become her 'normal'). 

We have an appointment at 2:20 today. Anyone want to prepare me a bit before we go? *gulp*

(She's been on Rimadyl for about 4-5w, off of Denamarin for about a week.)


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

How old is she? Has she collided her muzzle with anything recently? 

Nosebleedings send shivers down my spine based on our experiences with 2 senior goldens and you need to get her seen by the vet asap. It may potentially be something very serious so it should be checked out. 

BTW, our vet discouraged us from trying to clean our boy's muzzle because it causes them to shake more and possibly start it up again. We put down canvas tarps and towels everywhere when he was bleeding. 

Keep us posted.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

How very scary! I'm glad you are seeing the vet today!


----------



## mamabear (May 17, 2011)

Dallas Gold said:


> How old is she? Has she collided her muzzle with anything recently?


Kelly is 12, and until a couple of months ago was a very energetic, very healthy small-framed girl. As far as I know, she hasn't bumped anything...she stays rather close to me, so I think I'd have noticed if she did.

Another strange behavior over the past couple of days is that she is digging in the wool rugs, almost as if she's trying to 'make her bed'. She doesn't end up laying down on it, just digs at the rug.


----------



## mamabear (May 17, 2011)

Sophie_Mom said:


> How very scary! I'm glad you are seeing the vet today!


Yes. I don't like it, not a bit....


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Definitely go to the vet, but something it COULD be... do you think she was sneezing a lot during the night? I know when we first got our kitty she had some bad allergies and sneezed a LOT... I found blood spatter near her water bowl and other places. The vet said it was just an irritated nose. I know when I have allergies or a cold and am sneezing a lot sometimes I get a bloody nose.

Just something to think about, maybe to put your mind at ease until you get to the vet. <3


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Do you have any foxtails in your area?


----------



## mamabear (May 17, 2011)

You know, since she can't get up the stairs anymore, she's been laying at the bottom of the steps for bed. When I come down, she always looks up and has a happy tail. Today was no different, but the blood was at the bottom of the steps. So, yes - I'm sure it happened overnight. The spatter and the smear were where her head was last night when I said goodnight to her.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Hoping for positive news. Please send us an update when you can.


----------



## mamabear (May 17, 2011)

I promise, I will.

Appt in one hour. Tick, tock...


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

I don't have any experience with this but I will be thinking of you and Kelly and hoping that it is nothing serious.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

Dallas Gold said:


> Nosebleedings send shivers down my spine based on our experiences with 2 senior goldens


Me too. I hope you get good news, though.


----------



## dcbeattie (Mar 20, 2011)

She could have sneezed and hit her nose on the bottom step.. I had a dachshund mix that would hit his nose on the ground when he sneezed. Had to go and lift his front up until he was done.. :uhoh:


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Sending all my pawsitive thoughts your way.


----------



## mamabear (May 17, 2011)

dcbeattie said:


> She could have sneezed and hit her nose on the bottom step.. I had a dachshund mix that would hit his nose on the ground when he sneezed. Had to go and lift his front up until he was done.. :uhoh:


Oh, my!! :uhoh:


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I hope the vet appointment goes well. My friend had an American Pitbull Terrier that had these symptoms and it was scary to see her sneeze blood.


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

I pray everything is ok and it's a simple explanation.... 
Every time Rusty used to sneeze, he would BANG his nose into the floor..:no:...I always felt so bad for him..... maybe that's what happened....:crossfing


----------



## mamabear (May 17, 2011)

Well, we're back. No explanation on the nose, but I was relieved when she did a half-sneeze that was clear (she was on her back, looking up at me). The Dr. said that she could have bumped it or that it could be something a little more serious that would require more invasive procedures, which I felt like she was advising me against.

She also did chemistry and coagulation panels. Should hear from her soon. She may have to go back on the Denamarin...not sure.

Poor girl. She's still just as happy!!

And, thanks for all of the good wishes!! : )


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mamabear*

Mamabear

Praying it is nothing too serious. Will you let us know how the tests come out.
When you told me she doesn't go upstairs to sleep anymore, that worried me, especially at her age.

Will be praying for Kelly and you.

You mentioned she is on Rimadyl. Is that for arthritis? Did the vet take any xrays?


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm sorry you didn't get a more definitive diagnosis, but am glad Kelly is acting well.

Teh only experience I had with this was a cat with a fungal infection in her sinuses. Since was feral it was quite a chore to catch her and take her in:doh:, but she recovered well with antibiotics. The blood test should show if she has any infection although I hope it was just a bump to her snout that caused the bleeding.


----------



## mamabear (May 17, 2011)

She was put on Rimadyl after stomach surgery in May. She had a fever and was having a really hard time getting around and the Rimadyl helped a lot. She doesn't have arthritis, but she does have just a bit of dysplasia in her right hip. When she doesn't have the medicine, she doesn't put any weight at all on the right leg if she can help it. Even standing, her right foot doesn't touch the floor. The Dr. is puzzled with her change in mobility, too - took xrays of her hips and spine at no charge to me to investigate more and found nothing remarkable. She was chasing a tennis ball across two front yards just days before her surgery...hasn't been the same since. 

I'm not thrilled with the Rimadyl at all, but she loses her back legs from under herself without it. She'll just fall down. I don't get it...

Just got the call back - everything looks good, but her liver values are elevated enough that she'll need to go back on the Denamarin (but maybe the generic version...Zen-something). They weren't as high as they were 4 weeks ago, which pleases me, but are a bit higher than they were 6 weeks ago, which makes me less pleased.

Hoping that the bloody sneeze was a fluke. :crossfing

So, if her liver values are improving, is she not likely to have liver cancer?

Playing ball was her favorite thing in the whole wide world. It's so sad to think she'll never chase it again! She sleeps with them, though, and I have dreams that she chases them. I wonder if she dreams the same...?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mamabear*

MAMABEAR

When she had surgery did they biopsy what they removed?

How is her breathing?

Did she have xrays of her stomach and chest recently?

Is Kelly eating alright?


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

You mention new mobility issues...hmmm...I hope Tahnee, one of the vets or the other tick experts will chime in, but I've heard that Tick Borne Diseases can cause nosebleeds and sudden immobility. If I were you I'd look into a comprehensive tick panel...that could be the cause! 

My experience with nosebleeding was frustrating, through no fault of our veterinarian, but by the simple fact that it is so hard to scope a Golden's muzzle fully with the equipment in the clinic. In one case they tried some other things first (TBD blood panel and antibiotics) and it cleared up for a few months, only to return when he was diagnosed with hemangiosarcoma. In the second case our Barkley was already diagnosed with hemangiosarcoma when the bleeding started. Our vet tried to scope and cauterize since we were trying to preserve his hematocrit levels, but to do it thoroughly we'd need to take him to a specialty clinic. Our vet didn't recommend it because he already was battling a deadly cancer and the scope had a high risk of causing more bleeding. She also mentioned that the scopes just aren't that reliable anyway. We elected not to pursue further investigation. We ended up releasing him a short time later.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Please, ask your vet to run a full tick borne panel...I remember a rescue dog with nosebleeds--he was diagnosed with erhlicia at intake.


----------



## mamabear (May 17, 2011)

Karen519 said:


> MAMABEAR
> 
> When she had surgery did they biopsy what they removed?
> 
> ...


Kelly was playing ball one day and was drooling badly and dry-heaving by dinnertime that night. She didn't have dinner, went to sleep early, and wasn't able to get up without some serious encouragement the next morning. I waited a couple of days before taking her in and her breath kept getting worse. By the time I took her in, her back was rounded and she looked really uncomfortable in her ribcage area. They took xrays and eventually (with a second opinion and a barium contrast study) she had stomach surgery for what looked like a mass or a wrapper (by the way the barium moved around the mass). Once the Dr. opened her stomach, she found only some undigested food. Alot of it. I was really hoping it was a wrapper! Her stomach was cleaned out, she was getting around better (without the rounding) and 5 days later, she couldn't get up and was wetting her bedding.  I was crushed and took her in for what I thought was her last visit ever and was told that she had a good fever probably from a reaction to the sutures. *She has a very, very sensitive system!* They started Rimadyl and kept her overnight. When I picked her up the next day, she was my old girl!! She was walking and happy and looked so much better! She's been on the tablets since.

Her breathing is good, no blood in her stool, no vomiting, no diarrhea, no dry-heaving, no coughing.

She had xrays the day I took her for the fever, as well as a neuro exam. They had to bring her in on a guerney.  This was the day that the Dr. took the extra films to check for arthritis/dysplasia. The stomach was empty and clear.

Since her surgery, she's been on Reglan, Rimadyl and (until last week) Denamarin daily. She did the course of abx, of course, and will start another round this evening - she's got a few sores underneath her tail that look rather angry. She'll start the Denamarin in the morning.

She's eating very well. VERY well. Her appetite is strong and she finishes what I give her. She's been on a raw diet for 4-5 years, but after her surgery, the Dr. told me to start cooking her food. So, she gets lean beef or ground turkey, finely chopped carrots and kale/spinach/broccoli daily. I also give her 


BBL


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Sending thoughts and prayers that your girl Kelly is well and the blood splatter was just her inadvertantly hitting her nose. I know it is difficult when they can vocalize what is happening.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

DNL2448 said:


> Do you have any foxtails in your area?


I was thinking the exact same thing. Hope it resolves quickly !


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mamabear*

Mamabear

Praying Kelly feels better soon.

Did you Dallas Gold's post about vet doing a full tick borne panel?

Glad that Kelly is eating good.


----------



## mamabear (May 17, 2011)

Sorry - my neighbor called and needed me to come stay with her two sleeping kids...her oldest son fell off of the slide and broke his wrist! 

Anyway, I know I was a bit long-winded about her last couple of months...thanks for the suggestions and the well wishes!

I hadn't seen the rec for the tick borne panel until after I had come home. I'll call tomorrow and ask about it... Thanks!


----------



## mamabear (May 17, 2011)

Blood again this morning.  Not as much as yesterday. Not spattered, droplets. *cry*


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

mamabear said:


> Blood again this morning.  Not as much as yesterday. Not spattered, droplets. *cry*


 So sorry to hear this. These nosebleeds can be frustrating and this may be a situation where you need to continue to press your vet for help and investigation. Is it possible your vet can refer you to a specialty veterinary practice with better scoping equipment? 

One of the other posters mentioned foxtail inhalation--is this a possiblity? Also, I'd suggest getting a full tick borne panel done to check for diseases like lyme, anaplasmosis and Rocky Mountain Spotted fever.


----------



## mamabear (May 17, 2011)

Thank you.

No, no foxtails. I checked outside when I took Kelly outside for our 'walk' last night. 

You know, I don't _think_ we have tick issues here. She hasn't been on a hike yet this spring/summer, so I don't think she'd be exposed to them. That said, she's also not on any flea/tick prevention, soooo... I suppose it's not impossible.

But, if it were a tick thing, wouldn't the tick have stayed on her? I've checked her fully (and our loving sessions involve lots of touch) and haven't noticed anything.

I will mention it, though. I'll send an email now.

*********

I just don't think I can put her through any more...you know, with scoping and testing and such. I don't know what to do. She was clearly so upset yesterday when I took her in.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Thinking of you and Kelly.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mamabear*

Mamabear

so sorry to hear Kelly had more blood this morning- I am so very sorry your two are going through this.

Did the vet say what else it could be yesterday and how you could determine that?


----------



## mamabear (May 17, 2011)

No, she didn't say. She's pretty good at admitting that she doesn't know something, and she's quick to ask the other doctors, too. 

I think she'd be supportive with palliative care for Kelly.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mamabear*

Mamabear

I agree I wouldn't want to put my Senior dog through all sorts of invasive tests, surgery. The only thing I can think of is if you call your vet and tell her what happened this a.m. and ask about pallative care.

My Heart goes out to you. I lost my Senior Golden Ret., Smooch, in Dec. 2010, at age of 11 or 12-we had adopted her from a rescue. She was gagging up some blood and had lost interest in eating. They did a fasting blood test and xrays of her stomach and chest. From the xrays they could tell she only had 10% of her lungs functioning, was having trouble breathing, though she was not gasping for breath at all. The vet thought is was either hemangiosarcoma or lymphoma.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

mamabear said:


> Thank you.
> 
> No, no foxtails. I checked outside when I took Kelly outside for our 'walk' last night.
> 
> ...


I don't think the tick stays on forever once it's engorged and done it's damage. Our first golden was diagnosed with RMSF accidentally and we never even knew he was bitten by a tick. He was getting routine x-rays to monitor his hip dysplasia when the tech accidentally snapped a photo of his abdomen. That showed an enlarged spleen, which we then sonogrammed, which revealed no abnormalities, but the vet suggested a full tick panel in passing. We were at an internist/oncology clinic for the sonogram. We consented and this "specialist" called us back to say the TBD panel came back normal. She mailed a copy to our regular vet who reviewed it and called us telling us the specialist totally misread the labs and he was positive for RMSF. We never pulled a tick off of him before so it was a big mystery! He was given a round of antibiotics and retested normal. He didn't present with nosebleeds though--that came later on in his life. I learned about nosebleeds as a symptom of TBD volunteering with rescue and reading on this forum.

I totally understand how you feel about the scoping. We declined with our hemangio dog because at that point it wouldn't reveal anything that we didn't already know--he had terminal cancer and it didn't really matter if they diagnosed him with another form of cancer. He also developed an anal growth during this time which we didn't treat.


----------



## mamabear (May 17, 2011)

Gosh, I'm so sorry for both of you, too.  Much love...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mamabear*

Mamabear

Thank you. What comforts me is our Smooch was so loved for the 10 years since we adopted her and she is with her buddy, Snobear, who went to the bridge 8 months before her.

Smooch was our princess.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

You and Kelly are so in my thoughts.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kelly*

Praying for Kelly and you.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Just saw this thread today. How is Kelly doing? Finding the blood must be so disconcerting.  Thankfully she doesn't seem to be in pain.

Sending good thoughts your way..


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

They are our babies and we do worry so. Hope things turn out well soon for you both.


----------



## mamabear (May 17, 2011)

Thanks!

No blood this morning. Normal morning for her so far! Going out to garden for a bit while she watches. hehehe

:crossfing


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Thank goodness there is no blood this morning.

I'll keep you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So Happy*

So happy there was no blood this morning.


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

Hope you guys had a wonderful day!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sending thoughts and prayers, give Kelly lots of hugs.


----------



## arkpark (May 5, 2011)

I had a cat with this, she was sneezing blood all over the walls and dripping, really awful. Didn't clear with antibiotics so they put her under and flushed out her nose, had a good look around, then another round of antibiotics. No problems since and that's well over 2 years ago Vet figures it was probably an inhaled foreign body, probably a grass seed or foxtail even though they never found anything. Hope Kelly's is non too serious as well


----------



## mamabear (May 17, 2011)

Thanks!! 

Your good wishes must be working - no blood since the second day! I did see her rubbing her muzzle on the rug and digging/playing, but nothing since that second (scary) day. Must've been something that moved on. Whew!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mamabear*

Mamabear

So very happy to hear Kelly is doing well!


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

Glad to hear Kelly is doing better and no more blood! Will pray that it stays that way!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I hope the nosebleeds are a distant memory very soon!


----------

